# Cream Cheese Brownies for a birthday



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

My 17 yr. old brother wants me to make his birthday dessert -- no cake, just cream cheese brownies. He is content with the mix from the store, but I refuse to use the mix (you know, the kind with the powdered cream cheese -- yuk). Does anyone have a tried and true recipe for cream cheese brownies (thick and moist and chewy)-- preferably in a 9x13 pan?? Please pass it along if you do.
thanks!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Hi bakerbebe! This is not my tried and true recipe, sorry. I was just playing around on ucook.com and found the following [link] from Betty Crocker. Perhaps it will help.
http://www.ucook.com/ShowSelectedRecipes.cfm#LR7795


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

Thanks for the link! I never make cream cheese brownies, so it's not it my (enormous and ever expanding) recipe binder. I'll go check it out . . .


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

There's also a vast repertoire at google.com

not tried and true either...


----------

